# Topics > Robotics > Robot fails >  Road accidents involving robots

## Airicist

Traffic collision on Wikipedia




> A traffic collision, also known as a traffic accident, motor vehicle collision, motor vehicle accident, car accident, automobile accident, road traffic collision, road traffic accident, wreck (USA), car crash, or car smash (Australian) occurs when a vehicle collides with another vehicle, pedestrian, animal, road debris, or other stationary obstruction, such as a tree or utility pole. Traffic collisions may result in injury, death, vehicle damage, and property damage.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot died under wheels in Krasnoyarsk"

November 14, 2014

R.Bot 100, telepresence robot

----------


## Airicist

Chevrolet Cruze accident knocked the robot

Published on Feb 10, 2015

----------

